# School football Colors!



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Planning on selling these at my games. I was thinking about selling them a lil higher in price, because this is football were talking about. I was thinking around 12-15


-Gamer3900


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a fair price point.


----------



## ThatdudeTak (Jan 1, 2015)

For that weave style, and duel colors and how big it is and the fact you have to make at least 2-3 different sizes, I agree with Paracord, your asking price seems fair


----------

